# Need generic Model # for Poulan Pro LT



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a Poulan Pro LT that was a proto-type for Poulan in 1996. It was given to me free for testing by Poulan. The only problem is that the tractor never made it into Poulan's line so therefore the model # is not listed in any of Poulan's parts manuals. The mower was made by AYP and they don't have a model # for it either. What I am asking is if anyone has a tractor like it that was made by AYP that I can use the model # so I can order parts. My tractor is a 1996 model with a 38" cut with a 13 Hp Tecumseh OHV. Below is a link to a web page with pics of the mower. Thanks for you help.

Poulan Pro LT


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PGibbons _
> *I have a Poulan Pro LT that was a proto-type for Poulan in 1996. It was given to me free for testing by Poulan.
> Poulan Pro LT *


I cant answer that but maybe you can tell me how to get them to give me one for free so i can test it.:hello: Would be very happy to test it for them.:driving: 
Jody


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

Well Jody the way I got mine free was that my son married the daughter of Poulan's national sales director. In all I got the LT, a blower, and an edger to try. I think it was a fair trade don't you?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PGibbons _
> *Well Jody the way I got mine free was that my son married the daughter of Poulan's national sales director. In all I got the LT, a blower, and an edger to try. I think it was a fair trade don't you? *



Yea you cant beat that sounds like a fair trade to me:cheers: I hope someone can help you out.
Jody


----------

